

Find your co-founder at FounderDating - scmoatti

Only a few days left to find your co-founder before burning man! 
Apply now for the next Bay Area FounderDating event.
Info at http://bit.ly/lUYF6N
======
rush-tea
I applied, but have not got response yet. When should I get response?

Thanks.

